# iPad mini ou iPad mini retina



## joelapieuvre (4 Novembre 2013)

J'ai envie d'acheter mon premier iPad...
Le mini à un format qui me convient bien, néanmoins je me pose quelques questions :
J'écris pas mal le iPad normal est assez confortable quand est-il du iPad mini ? (On peut taper avec les 2 mains ?)
Le iPad mini retina est quand même 100 plus cher est-ce qu'il les vaut juste pour l'écran et le processeur plus puissant ? (Est-il vraiment beaucoup plus puissant sachant que l'écran bouffe du proc...)
L'écran de l'iPad mini 1 est déjà sympa, qui a testé le retina et peux me faire un retour ?

Merci beaucoup bonne journée


----------



## Larme (4 Novembre 2013)

Sachant que l'_iPad Mini Retina_ n'est pas encore disponible, ça va être dur de trouver beaucoup d'avis...


----------



## joelapieuvre (5 Novembre 2013)

Ok merci. Pourtant le vendeur de Darty m'a dit qu'il avait les 2 en stock...


----------



## doudee (8 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir,
Impossible qu'il aie l'ipad mini retina en stock car il n'est pas sorti...


----------



## mac-fan (9 Novembre 2013)

ipad mini retira beaucoup trop chère, prend le ipad mini régulier il est parfait et le prix est raisonnable.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Novembre 2013)

Il faut juger sur pièce mais le Retina apporte un vrai plus.


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Novembre 2013)

Je suis assez de l'avis de iDuck, j'avais un Ipad 2 (normal pas le mini) et je me suis acheté le 3 avec écran retina et franchement la différence est notable. Théoriquement le résultat doit être le même avec l'Ipad mini retina et ma cible est d'en acheter un à sa sortie (si je ne me rate pas, car il ne va y en avoir beaucoup).


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (10 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'envisage l'achat d'un iPad mini pour une utilisation principalement en *voyage* : internet, courriels, quelques appli voyage, réseaux sociaux... Assez peu de photographie car j'ai un APN reflex et, pour les voyages au long cours (plusieurs mois), je continuerai de prendre mon MacBook pour traiter mes photos RAW au fur et à mesure. Éventuellement un peu de musique ou de films mais ce n'est pas primordial.  
J'envisage donc l'utilisation d'un iPad mini pour des *voyages de quelques jours à quelques semaines*. N'ayant pas de smartphone, je cherche à combler la disparition des cybercafés que j'utilisais beaucoup en voyage par un autre outil et l'iPad mini me paraît assez adapté grâce à sa taille et son poids. 
J'aimerai aussi l'utiliser pour lire des e-books ou la presse, est-ce adapté d'après ceux qui en ont déjà ? 

Mon hésitation entre le iPad mini (299) et l'iPad mini avec écran Retina vient du fait que seul le Retina sera proposé en plus de 16 Go d'après l'Apple Store (489 en 32 Go) et également de la différence de qualité d'écran pour la lecture. 
Ma question est donc : 16 Go est-il suffisant pour l'utilisation que je souhaite en faire ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Vanton (10 Novembre 2013)

Pensez aussi durabilité... 

Actuellement trois produits dans la gamme tournent avec des processeurs A5 : l'iPhone 4S, l'iPad 2 et l'iPad mini. 


Il y a de fortes chances pour que les trois disparaissent du catalogue à l'automne prochain. iOS 8 devrait selon toute vraisemblance être le dernier OS qui sera compatible avec. Apple a déjà amorcé la transition vers le 64 bits, que ces produits ne supportent pas.


Dans deux ans donc ces iBidules ne seront vraisemblablement plus à jour. Ils resteront utilisables mais... avec des limitations, des incompatibilités d'app, et des lenteurs. 


Bref, un mini retina et son A7 c'est la "garantie" de voir venir l'avenir avec plus de sérénité. Si Apple continue sur le même rythme il devrait pouvoir avoir accès à iOS 10 (iOS 8 abandonnant le A4, iOS 9 le A5, iOS 10 le A6 de l'iPhone 5/5C et de l'iPad 4, et finalement iOS 11 le A7 qui vient de sortir).


Un A7 aujourd'hui c'est doubler la durée de vie potentielle d'un produit utilisant un A5. 4 ans au lieu de 2. Ça n'est pas négligeable.


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (10 Novembre 2013)

Merci beaucoup Vanton pour cette remarque très intelligente ! 

Je n'avais pas noté ce détail et il est très important. Ne suivant que peu l'actualité Apple ces derniers mois, je pensais que les 2 iPad mini fonctionnaient avec une puce A7 (apprendre à lire la fiche technique...).  
Ce sera donc un iPad mini avec écran Retina avec sa puce A7 64 bits. J'ai tendance à garder les appareils (très) longtemps et je tiens donc beaucoup à leur durabilité. 


Une question reste en suspens : *Wi-Fi* ou *Wi&#8209;Fi + Cellular* ? 
En France, je ne pense pas utiliser la 3G car aucun opérateur ne propose des offres prépayées sans limite d'utilisation (5&#8364; = 15 jours, génial). Par contre, c'est le cas dans de nombreux autres pays. 
Ayant tendance à bouger et à m'expatrier, je préférerai le Wi&#8209;Fi + Cellular pour pouvoir utiliser la 3G dans certains pays... mais c'est une sacré somme en plus (120 euros) ! 
Y aurait-il des retours d'expériences sur l'utilisation, la disponibilité dans le monde des cartes nano-sim avec un iPad mini ? 
En tout cas, un grand nombre d'opérateurs vont être compatibles avec l'iPad mini écran Retina d'après Apple : Apple - iPad - View countries with supported LTE networks.


----------



## Verti (10 Novembre 2013)

@Vanton

Pour préciser, l'iPad 3 fonctionne également sur une variante de l'A5, l'A5X.


----------



## Vanton (10 Novembre 2013)

Exact, mais il n'est plus au catalogue le 3 ;-)


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (11 Novembre 2013)

Verti a dit:


> Pour préciser, l'iPad 3 fonctionne également sur une variante de l'A5, l'A5X.


Et la discussion concerne l'iPad mini si je peux me permettre.


----------



## mistercz100 (13 Novembre 2013)

si la date de sortie et proche autant attendre un peu car tu va payer le prix fort pour un appareil qui va prendre une grosse décôte dans quelques mois


----------



## Gwen (13 Novembre 2013)

Pour la version WIFI + Cellular, bien penser qu'elle a un GPS incorporé en plus. Du coup, cela peut servir a remplacer un GPS de voiture en cas de besoin.


----------



## joeGuillian (13 Novembre 2013)

Pour ma part je passerais de l'iPad mini Wifi (32Go) à peu être l'iPad mini Retina Wifi 32 ou 64 Go (ou l'iPad Air, car j'hésite encore, mais c'est le sujet d'un autre topic).  Pourquoi vendre mon actuel mini? Et bien mon utilisation est intensive voire de plus en plus intensive (je passes tous les jours des heure sur ma tablette) et que l'affichage retina ainsi que l'apport de puissance vont être un plus en matière de confort. Mon usage principale pour le moment: beaucoup de lecture, beaucoup d'emails, surf, réseaux sociaux, téléphonie - vidéo conférence (Skype, Viber, face Time), musique, jeux. 

Pour une utilisation ponctuelle en revanche je pense que l'iPad mini standard suffit largement. 


ps: au cas où, si vous êtes sur Londres je vends mon iPad mini - passez en MP


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (14 Novembre 2013)

mistercz100 a dit:


> si la date de sortie et proche autant attendre un peu car tu va payer le prix fort pour un appareil qui va prendre une grosse décôte dans quelques mois


Sauf manque d'attention de ma part, je n'ai jamais remarqué que les appareils Apple étaient moins chers 3 mois après leur sortie... à moins de les acheter d'occasion. 
Le prix des premiers iPad mini n'a pas changé pendant toute la durée de leur commercialisation, non ?


----------



## joelapieuvre (14 Novembre 2013)

Au vue des premiers benchs, je ne me pose même plus la question ça sera le mini retina, qui est un meilleur investissement finalement...


----------

